# Vid's from Finland



## vaughan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, just wanting to share my vid's here with you mud lovers.







Here's my channel: http://www.youtube.com/user/vaughanmoto#p/u/6/FKO7gn4Cv5k

And more than 20 another vid's on my youtube site. Hope you like them.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Again...awsome Vaughan..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great video! Here's a tip, if you go to the video you want to post, click "share" underneath, copy the link in that share box, then paste that link here, then our forum will automatically embed your video here! I fixed the one in your post up there. Welcome to the forum, and thanks for shareing your video!!

P425

PS. You might find some other useful tips here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=62


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome video! Looks like some challenging terrain over there!


----------



## vaughan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi nmkawierider, you're here too.

Polaris425: thaks for the tips. but i am so **** with computer that i don't think that i would do any better next time... 

Happy if you guys liked my "movies".

:rockn:


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice vid. Looks like fun riding:rockn:


----------

